# Common Mispronouciations



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

What are the common mispronouciations related to 40K you commonly encounter? 

To start things off, I used to know this kid at school called Nick Drew. A proper weener. He couldn't pronounce the word "genestealers" without firing a shower of spittle in every direction. Its hard to type how he said it.

Geneschtealersh is probably the closest i'll come without learning russian. 

Anyway, you heard of any others that made you giggle?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Tzeentch
C'tan
allocated
lascannon


Well, there are quite a few that are either mispronounced, or that simply are not clearly understood, and thus allow for multiple pronunciations without an indication of which is correct.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Macragge.

it's Mack-rag or ma-crag

not mac-raggy, not mack-er-arj, not mack-rage etc etc

oh yeah, one did make me laugh, a kid came down and said 
"i've got to get some chase space marines."
"chase space marines?"
"yeah"
"like, fast ones?"
"i dont know, my friend told me to get some chase space marines"
"well, we've got these awesome jet pack dudes (assault marines)"
"no no, they've got spikes and stuff"
"ohh... Chaos marines..."
"yeah, chase marines"


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I hear people pronounce Tzeentch with the T being separate quite a few times. Makes me laugh every time. Also overheard one dude calling Sisters Repentia "the Sisters Rappelling".


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don;t know if it;s mispronounced or not, but I find it irksome when someone pronounces nods as "Tie-Ran-ids" instead of "Teer-A-Nids"

I've got a friend who pronounces "Scythes" as "Sky-thees" insted of "Sigh-ths"

There's the old "Lass" vs "Laze" debate


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i have a friend who says Nargle instead of Nurgle, so i get annoyed everytime hes mispronounces my army.

and ive heard people refer to a ki-tan rather than a see-tan

and te zeentch


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I pronounce c'tan as K'tan. I thought it was the correct way.

I also have a friend who insists on Nurgle = NergAl, because of the Babylonian god/daemon of that name. He insists he's pronouncing it correctly and that GW spelled it wrong ;-)

I pronounce Baal as "Ball" because it's funnier that way (and still an accepted alternate pronunciation), though some prefer Ba'al


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well now i think about it i say seh-tahn


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Galahad said:


> I find it irksome when someone pronounces nods as "Tie-Ran-ids" instead of "Teer-A-Nids"


Really? I'm the other way around. They are the Nids of Tyran, not Terra after all.

I know a guy who leaves the "n" out of Tzeentch, and pronounces it "Zeetch"
I've also come across people talking about the "nes-rons" a couple of times.

But the most annoying for me is when I see Latin being brutalised. I speak latin. I know who it's pronounced. And I know some things, like the Vox-Caster are probably meant to be pronounced like "vox" but I KNOW it should be "wox". And I've heard people say "office-o" assassinorum instead of "ofik-ee-oo" assassinorum. Or Adeptus "Ar-bites" instead of "Ar-bit-tes". I'm aware that most people can't speak Latin, but it drives me nuts.:threaten:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you pronounce 'tyranny' "Tie-ran-ee" or "Teer-a-nee"?
Comes from the root of Tyrant, which is pronounced 'Tie-rant' but you pronounce it with a soft Y-sound, like the norse got Tyr 

Vox-Caster *is* meant to be pronounced with the V. It comes from the root of Voice which is Vox. (Like in your Magnavox TV set ;-) )

Officio is 'off-iss-ee-o' the C is an S sound, like in 'official'

Remember, Imperial Gothic isn't exactly the same as Latin, it's sort of the mutant baby of Latin and English, corrupted over the course of fourty thousand years.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

I pronouce it "Tie-ran-ee" which is probably why I talk about "tie-ran-ids". I supose it does rest on your pronouceation of "Tyrant".

Yeah, yeah, I know Galahad, the vast majority of the world doesn't speak Latin, but when I see a latin word, it's normal for me to pronounce it Latin style. There are no soft c's in latin, and all v's are pronouced as w's. 

High Gothic isn't bastardised Lain and Low gothic isn't English/French/German/Spainish etc though. GW have said on a number of occasions the language of the Imperium is completely different, and they only use Latin and English/French/German/Spainish etc. to represent those two languages. It thus should have proper latin pronoucation. Of course, I realise I have to accept that no one else but me and a few others know what "correct" pronoucation is, and that means that the*correct* is really what most people think is right, but I don't have to be happy about it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Tyrant and Tyranical I pronounce with the hard Y, Tyranny and Tyranid I pronounce with the soft Y.

It could be a matter of local dialect. Tyranny and Tyranid are very similar sounding words. Ifyou pronounce Tyranny one way you'll pronounce Tyranid that way, ans to me Tie-ranny and Tie-ranid just sound...awkward or bulky. I can't really put a finger on it. It just sounds smoother my way.

Likewise, offisseeo rolls off my tongue more smoothy than offikeeo

And when I'm hurt, I want to see a 'Fissishon', rather than a 'Fissikion' and Albert Einstein was a 'Fisseesist' and not a 'Fissikist'

May not be 'proper' but it sounds better to me ;-)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to have to shout at a friend cause he kept calling Comissar Yarrick Commissioner Yarrick till i forced the imperial guard codex down his throat  not literally.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

We always get into the Laz/Laze/Lass debate when we play. We usually settle it by who can drink a beer the fastest.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Tyrant and Tyranical I pronounce with the hard Y, Tyranny and Tyranid I pronounce with the soft Y.
> 
> It could be a matter of local dialect. Tyranny and Tyranid are very similar sounding words. Ifyou pronounce Tyranny one way you'll pronounce Tyranid that way, ans to me Tie-ranny and Tie-ranid just sound...awkward or bulky. I can't really put a finger on it. It just sounds smoother my way.
> 
> ...


I think the root of Tyranid is Tyranosaurus rather than tyrant directly (Rick Priestly used to go on about it a lot), so you should say them the same. If you're a Brit, you usually say 'tie-rant' but you say 'tirr-any', and pronounce 'tirr-ano-saurus' the same. I believe most Americans also say 'tie-rant' and 'tirr-any', but say 'tie-ran-o-saurus'. Make of that what you will.

@ Pyro (or is it 'peero'?) I share your pain. Still, 'High Gothic' isn't supposed to be an analogy for _Classical_ Latin, it's an analogy for _Dog_ Latin. And most Cardinals would say 'patchay' not 'pahkey', 'oefeesyo' not 'offikio', and 'Tshayzar' not 'Kaiser'. We just have to grit our teeth and bear it, I suppose...

@ Galahad... physics is _Greek_, dude. :wink:

BTW, I've always (always? on the like 6 occasions I've ever said it) said K-tan. Didn't know it was Greek too... (it's not really "Stan" is it? Sounds far less scary... "I'm 82 million, you know... young folks today, they don't know they're born... not like in my day, when everything was in black and white..." etc etc)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Considering how GW likes to take real world references and tweak them hard enough to draw blood when making army backgrounds, is it any wonder that many of the more common unit/wargear names are difficult to pin down?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well yeah. All sorts of stuff is badly done linguistically. "Emperor" _and_ "Imperator" Titans. "Incubi" as a singular (ooooh! Rage!) and my personal favourite, "Codexes" THAT ISN'T A [email protected] WORD!

Don't get me wrong, I have no problems with people making up new words. I _like_ new words. I just don't like badly-spelled and mispronounced/understood _old_ words. "Incubus/Incubi"; "Codex/Codices". It's quite simple...

Still, what can you do? Try to complain, and the Inquisition comes round, kicks your door in, Plasma-guns your family and exterminates your planet...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I call sisters of battle exorcists exercise just to annoy my mate but he usually calls my dreadnought a dead-nought.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> "Codexes" THAT ISN'T A [email protected] WORD!


I concur with this statment.

Good to know there's another angry latin nut out there to, Red. We're a dying breed...

Although, to be honest, when I started playing, I talked about "commisioners" and "Kho-arn" and "Lemon Russes". I corrected myself before I embrassed myself to the general public, though.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm a stickler for 'Codices' as well
Though I'm fine with "'Dex" or "'Dexes"

As for Physics...well, it;s all Greek to me anyway ;-P


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got a buddy that calls Sororitas IMMOLATORS "emulators." To be fair, he's from Hungary... but... he's known English for nearly eighteen years...so... I don't know. 

People mess the Primarchs up something fierce though... particularly Sanguinius.

It's either San-GWYN-ee-uhs or San-GWEEN-ee-us, depending on your pronounciation of "Sanguine"-- both the gwyn and gween are acceptable, according to the dictionary. not Sanguinus or Sanguinarius or any of these other oddities. 


Harlequin(s) are another one that people tend to butcher. It's a French word... it's more harleKIN than QUIN. 

It's good that GW bothered making the Orks totally illiterate so you've got free reign with what you call their stuff, more or less.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's good that GW bothered making the Orks totally illiterate so you've got free reign with what you call their stuff, more or less.


I can picture it...
"God, it's 'Shoot-ah' not 'Shoot-ay'! Idiot!"


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Tai-Ra-Needs.

Some guy came into Gw one day and said, Can I please buy some Tai?

Some guy pronounces Daemon like the start of Diamond.....Diamon...

Hive tyrant....Hive Teerant


More to come as I remember them.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Have to say peeople who cant pronounce Khorne do my head in. How hard is it to say corn. Where the hell do they get Khrone from???:angry:


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

"Tay-yoo" for "Tau"...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I do actually do it on purpose sometimes, Lemon Russ/Leman Russ that sort of thing. But it does not really bother me in others til they try to tell me im wrong. 
( Although i do have a mental block with Cat-A-chan becoming Catch-A-can that i have to pay attention to.)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We get the occasional kid who's watched too much anime try and tell people that Tau is pronounced "Dow" because he's got Tau and Tao mixed up in his freaky, hentai-addled little mind.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

PYRO
"I know a guy who leaves the "n" out of Tzeentch, and pronounces it "Zeetch"
I've also come across people talking about the "nes-rons" a couple of times.

But the most annoying for me is when I see Latin being brutalised. I speak latin. I know how it's pronounced." 

pyro i like it when people use my name ,it's a silent N in Tzeentch anyway he's the God of Change his name could rightly be pronounced Bob.

Secondly it ticks me off when people say "i can speak latin" as it is now a written language, if a language at all and i know pyro i'm in your latin class


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Perhaps he didn't mention your name because he didn't want to say something negative about you in public? That's just being considerate.

Where did you find that the N is silent in Tzeentch? Is there a pronunciation guide somewhere? 

Also, and please don't take offense at this, but if you want to get your point across more effectively (especially in a thread about pronunciation and language), you relaly should take the time to use the right words, syntax and grammar.

I'm not saying you have to write at A+ quality, but a few punctuation marks would go a long way in helping people figure out what you're saying. Especially when you have a typo or two. (I had a really hard time figuring out your last sentence because of the typo on 'know'. Some punctuation would have helped me figure it out by context)

Typos happen, and I'm not going to complain about capitalization, but taking the time to clean up your posts really pays off. People tend to get resentful towards people who make it hard to understand them. They're less likely to look on your posts favorably if they have to spend a lot of time just figuring out what you're saying.

Really not trying to insult you on this. I know how it goes, I was the same way. Just offering some friendly advice.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

i changed myb post sorry for going off on one, but it annoys me more he didn't use my name than the humiliation of "mispronouncing" tzeentch

Galahad Tzeentch reminds me of various Meso american deity names in which letters are randomly made silent ,even more so than english, to make them easily pronounced i know Tzee-N-tch isn't that hard to pronouce but it "flattens the words and makes it sound less Tzeentchian as Tzee-tch sounds more iratic


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Fine, Sei 'fir! YOU pronounce it Zeetch. And I can WRITE in latin. Badly. OK?


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Yup that'll do


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Gauss as 'gorse' (as in a spiky shrubbery).
The way I learned the word, it rhymed with 'cow' (the meat animal) but then I learned it in physics, as a unit of magnetic field flux density or something.

Tay-oo is another popular one amongst the juves around my area. They also use Lon cannon (instead of Ion cannon) - an error that I'll admit is forgivable due to fonts that don't add the crossbars on top and bottom of the capital 'I'.

Add me to the 'codexes' hating list. Codices. Like Index/indices and appendix/appendices.

Myself, I don't pronounce the 'T' in Tzeentch, but then my dad was Russo-Hungarian with Czech and Polish thrown in as well, so my pronunciations of a few words is strange.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I tend to pronounce Gauss as "Gawss" 
Though I know that's wrong. It should be "Gowse"


----------



## Magnus (Oct 27, 2007)

I pronounce gauss ''ghost'' without the ''t'' sound and I pronounce ''Tzeentch'' ''zeentch''. Though as he is the lord of change I think he always changes the pronounciation, ''Now it's Ze-netch, no, now it's Zeentch, no wait, now it's Bob. Yeah, Bob's good. Though now it's Te-zen-tech...''.


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

hears one: space mariners  or another one that drives me nuts: my tactical squadron assaults yours...

the latin annoys me too. latin/"high gothic" is insanely helpful when coming up with squad/character names.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Gowse.
Teer-an-ids.
Tie-rant.
Laze-(cannon, gun, what-have-you) [think of it like laser. it's not lasser, is it?)
Zeentch.
T-ow. 


And, for the love of all that is good and holy, _codices_. Staves. fehoiawbnenf.

I realize I'm a bit of a grammar nazi. What can I say? I love language and writing.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Laz-cannon is how everyone i know calls it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*edit* ack, I missed a whole bloody page of replies... but here's my two cents from page 3 anyway.

A lot of people stateside mispronounce "daemon," (they say day-mon) not understanding that it's a British spelling of the American and Canadian "demon", pronounced identically. I think my favorite mispronunciation regarding the daemonic is someone's pronounciation of daemonette--

"day-mon-ette-ey"



The general consensus here is that Tzeentch is "zeen-ch" with a very soft t at the start which can't really easily be communicated in a text pronunciation. As Sei'fir said, it's vaguely Central American.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

"Day-mon" is an accepted (if antiquated) pronunciation. 

As for the lazz vs laze debate, we should probably save that. Resurrect the old thread if you want to go into it again <chuckles>


----------



## Magnus (Oct 27, 2007)

I know someone who has the most irritating habit of pronouncing ''Tyranids'' as ''Ter-an-er-ids'' and Pyromanic Tendencies is *this* close to killing him for it, he hates it when people mispronounce ''Tyranids''.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I believe "Teer" and "Tie" are both accepted pronunciations, depending on your local dialect. As I mentioned before, do you pronounce Tyranny as "Teer-any" or "Tire-rnny"?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Chimera is probably the most Mispronounced word I know


----------



## Magnus (Oct 27, 2007)

Galahad said:


> I believe "Teer" and "Tie" are both accepted pronunciations, depending on your local dialect. As I mentioned before, do you pronounce Tyranny as "Teer-any" or "Tire-rnny"?


I pronounce it ''Teer-any''. Another one I find is Hive Fleet ''Behemoth'', some say ''Bay-he-moth'' while some say ''Be-he-moth''.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well personally i think its all down to accent and upbringing, i was brought up pronouncing feature as fe-ah-ture so i could remember how it was spelt. same for creature. so yea, its personal interpretation


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

You mean erratic right?

Erratic (adj)- To have no discernable pattern or course whatsoever.

-Dirge


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i dont know lol, im tired as. to many late nights


----------



## demonkin (Nov 2, 2007)

i used to pronounce maccrage as mac-ar-rige for some strange reason :shok::shok:


----------



## demonkin (Nov 2, 2007)

and i only recantly learned that it was said that way

and also y does everyone call white dwaRf white dwaf where i live


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> Chimera is probably the most Mispronounced word I know


I forgot about this one. 

Probably because it infuriates me to absolutely no end. I cannot stand it.

Chimera. ky-MARE-uh. not ch-mer-UH.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

demonkin said:


> and i only recantly learned that it was said that way
> 
> and also y does everyone call white dwaRf white dwaf where i live


Do you, by chance, live in New England?
"Park the car in Harvard Yard." = "Paak the caa in haaavaad yaad."


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> Chimera is probably the most Mispronounced word I know


Good point.

But then again, both the pronunciation "kyMEERa" and "shimAIRa" are considered acceptable (in British English at least, though the former is less likely to get you whithering looks from Ancient Greek scholars).

But as "kh" doesn't even exist in English, it's pretty much bound to be wrong, and a bit of a moot point which is _less_ wrong - for what it's worth, I go with kyMEERa, but I don't object to shimAIRa. "TSHIMura" (a bit like "camera") gets you stabbed with a fork, though.

@ Galahad: ooh, harsh! Funny, but harsh!


----------



## johno (Jan 3, 2007)

Just to confuse matters further (and bring in another Classical language), the English word Tyrant is derived from Classical Greek (via Latin), and the 'y' is an Anglicisation of the Greek letter upsilon ( a 'U'), so that would give a pronunciation of tuh-ra-nid...

Anyway, until GW start including pronunciation guides to the names (like TSR used to do in some versions of the Monster Manual), it's all a bit moot: people will apply their local pronunciation rules to the letter combinations they see.

Or, of course, as we have seen in some of the examples above, fail to read it properly in the first place...

johno


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

Pyromanic Tendencies said:


> But the most annoying for me is when I see Latin being brutalised. I speak latin. I know who it's pronounced. And I know some things, like the Vox-Caster are probably meant to be pronounced like "vox" but I KNOW it should be "wox". And I've heard people say "office-o" assassinorum instead of "ofik-ee-oo" assassinorum. Or Adeptus "Ar-bites" instead of "Ar-bit-tes". I'm aware that most people can't speak Latin, but it drives me nuts.:threaten:


I speak Latin too! Not very good tho. Imperatorat Patronat!



Galahad said:


> I've got a friend who pronounces "Scythes" as "Sky-thees" insted of "Sigh-ths"


I have a friend from Thailand who says skiths.

I say Suh-Tarn

In responce to the talk about orks but on a completely different subject, my friend has an ork warboss who i feel sorry for... His bodyguard are all nobs... But seriously, i suspect nobs comes from nobles in this case, but whatever...

About the Codex/Codices, Index/Indices, Appendix/Appendices, I have an appendix but no appendices.

The British (including me) would normally write demon. Daemon is just 40k and I say Day-Mon.

After a lenghthy read of the whole post and adding comments as i read, I think that it doesnt actually make any difference WHATSOEVER nd is completely unimportant.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Cfreak said:


> I speak Latin too! Not very good tho. Imperatorat Patronat!


Wow! Another one! There's a veritable legion (by which I mean four) of us here! Hail Caesar! :victory::victory::victory:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i speak i little, mostly from phrase books and my mum teaching me when i was younger


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Just to complicate matters further, Daemon is actualy olde english for demon


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lets see... how do I (mis)pronounce 40K words...

Macragge = Mah-crag-gee
Tau = Taow
C'Tan = Si-tan (imagine the word sit only without the t)
Daemon = Day-mon
Officio = Oh-fish-she-oh
Necrons = Neck-rons
Tzeentch = Zeen-tch
Tyranids = Tear-a-nids or Chee-zy-nids
Eldar = Smell-dar 

Favorite name to say... Maugan Ra... even though I hate Eldar (why I dont know) there is something aluring about that name. ... Mu-ah-ghan--Rah


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

I instinctively pronounce C'tan- K'tan even though See-tan is the far more likely one. Just look at the background of the great evil stargods, and guess what imaginary real world anti-god they're inspired by.

A lot of the 'mispronounciations' are accent driven, I say Cadian differently to a lot of people.

My favourite mispronounciation is in writing- I lost count of the number of Dark and Bloody Angles I've read about on forums. Obtuse, acute, they're all there.


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

The daemon thing is possibly from 'æ' being pronounced as 'eye'.
Hence caesar pronounced 'kaiser'. How I say Tyranids depends on my mood.

Anyway one off mispronounciations are good. 'Krone Bazraks' being something of a classic for all UK midlands blueshirts.

Necromunda produced some of the best though:
Del-a-kyoo
ee-sher
Van Sayer
Gol-ee-ath
Cow-door
Have all passed my much abused ears.

Also for the poster complaining about us butchering the french language, pretty much half the english language is butchered french. The other half is butchered german.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm a pretty thick Chicago accent, so here goes.

Tyranids- Tear-a-nids
Necrons- Nek-rons
Macragge- Ma-crag
C'tan- Se-tan
Officio- O-fise-e-o
Daemon- Dee-mon (That's the American version. For English, press two now.)
Tau- Taow
Lascannon- Lasz-cannon
Chimera- Ke-mira

Probably butchered. Not my fault. Blame Chicagoen accents and idiot friends.

Lays-cannon.
Ugh.

-Dirge


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> ...
> Daemon- Dee-mon (That's the American version. For English, press two now.)
> ...


This I'm having trouble with. Why do Americans seem to think Brits and Yanks pronounce this differently? Demon or Daemon, in Britain it's pronounced "dee-mon", the standard British spelling is "demon" and has been for around 300 years I would guess, and "daemon" is only used in poetic and immaginative works to invoke the atmosphere of the medieval church (compare 40k, the Philip Pullman books etc)...

In fact the only people I would think would pronounce this "day-mon" would be Cajuns... or is that Cadians?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

nur-gle, nur-jle... I used to say the latter and bugged my buddy
It's Kie-mera, not shi-mera

My biggest internet spelling pet peeve though (I know, but it's kinda related and i need to vent) is people spelling losing as loosing and whining as whinging :angry:

Those kill me


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

blkdymnd said:


> ...
> It's Kie-mera, not shi-mera
> ...


No it isn't.

Both 'Kie-mera' (or as I spelled it 'KyMEERa') and shi-mera (or 'shimAIRa') are wrong.

The pronunciation isn't possible in English because of a lack of a letter "kh" for a start. 

Secondly, the word entered the language via Latin and probably French, causing a modifying of the initial sound.



blkdymnd said:


> ...
> My biggest internet spelling pet peeve though (I know, but it's kinda related and i need to vent) is people spelling losing as loosing and whining as whinging :angry:
> 
> Those kill me


"loosing" I do all the time. Just not good at spelling and can't get the spellcheck to work. But what's wrong with "whinging"? Really don't understand that. Have you never whinged?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Prophaniti said:


> ...
> Anyway one off mispronounciations are good. 'Krone Bazraks' being something of a classic for all UK midlands blueshirts.
> ...


Thank you Prophaniti, I think you have found me a name for my Chaos Lord.

"Kron Bazrak" he is from now on.


----------



## johno (Jan 3, 2007)

Red Orc: Chimera has a Greek root, not least since the beast is from a Greek myth! It is, of course, entirely possible that it entered English via one of the Romance languages, but a cursory search didn't provide any chapter and verse to back that up. 

Despite the lack of a direct English equivalent to the Greek letter chi, the usual English representation (chi (!)) is a reasonable approximation. 

Of course, the fact that other English words starting with the same letters (chicken, chin...) are *not* pronounced as an aspirated velar stop (what one of my Primary School teachers used to call "Hard ch") is one of those little quirks of English specially included to make learning the language difficult... 

johno


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

It's k-i-mera
(the me in mera is pronounsed like marrage


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

johno said:


> Red Orc: Chimera has a Greek root, not least since the beast is from a Greek myth! It is, of course, entirely possible that it entered English via one of the Romance languages, but a cursory search didn't provide any chapter and verse to back that up.
> 
> Despite the lack of a direct English equivalent to the Greek letter chi, the usual English representation (chi (!)) is a reasonable approximation.
> 
> ...


Mate, I'm not disagreeing with any of that.

My point was 1 - "chi" is a Greek letter for which no English eqivalent exists (compare "Christ" (christos) with a 'k' to "charity" (charitas) with a 'tsh'); both forms are used for Greek derived words and therefore neither can be considered 'right', because neither are how the Greek letter is pronounced in Greek;
2 - the routes of words from one language into another are influences on pronunciation, so the transmition of the word 'chimera' from Greek to English (my recollection, though I can't quote chapter and verse on this, is that it's through Medieval Latin and French) has led to a situation where there are two main pronunciations of the same word, one as if it's French - 'shi-' and the other a kind of 'standardised' Greek - 'k-'. But still, neither is 'right' (ie the actual Greek pronunciation).

For what it's worth, as I said in my original post on this, I use a 'k' in 'chimera' (not 'kh' which I _should_ for it to be 'right') because I'm a stickler (up to the limit of my knowledge of Ancient Greek, which isn't massive I'll grant you) for getting things right; but I don't refer to 'karity', I still call it 'charity'.

In the end, our language use is contingent and historically-determined, and I'm pretty sure the pronunciation 'shimera' has a long pedigree behind it.


----------



## Kaosnoob1 (Jun 26, 2008)

know a dude that says Kroan like moan

instead of khorne

pisses me off a treat!


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't pay too much attention - as long as I know what the other guy is talking about, he can get it wrong to his heart's desire.

One particular thing that irked me though (sort of goes against what I just said, but anyway), a couple of friends who got me into 40k both collected Tau. It wasn't the pronunciation that got me, because they didn't really pronounce it at all.

They both would just say T-A-U. As in, they would just spell the word out...

Tee-aye-you. I never understood why they said it like that, but it was pretty annoying.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I've often wondered how to pronounce the name Prince Yriel (Eldar special character). I used to think it was "Yu-Ree-ul" but now I think it is either "Ree-ul" or more likely "I-Ree-ul" with the "I" riming with "it". . .


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

There's this guy who insists on calling Cadia Kah-Dee-Ah and not Cay-di-ah. It sounds weird and wrong.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I keep saying Cat-a-can, which is right? Cata-chan or Cat-a-can

:worried about sounding like idiot cyclops:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> it's more harleKIN than QUIN.


Finally! I've been saying that for so long but people thought I was off my rocker.



> I've often wondered how to pronounce the name Prince Yriel (Eldar special character).


I've always though of it as a fast, rolling Y, almost as if it's not there at all. When you say it, it sounds like yRIAL.
On that subject, how do you pronounce Guilliman? Is it gui-mane? Or gulli-mon? I have a limited knowledge of French...lolz

There's a lot of strange mispronunciations that the younger crowd brings to the game; Lon Cannon as Chromedog pointed out, Seeh'Ton (C'Tan), T-AUH or Dow or Tohh (Tau), Some little kid kept calling his land raider a "Nad Raider"...lolz, Belly (Belial), staffs...I've even heard one kid call his wood elf archers BAUMEN...as opposed to bowmen lol. Some mispronunciations not in 40k that piss me off;
The DEAGLE. (It's Desert-Eagle, not some kind of retarded Beagle)
The SPAYZE-12. (It's pronounced SP-ASS 12, if one bothers to pronounce it at all)
The AUP (Arctic Warfare Magnum/Precision Model...lolz)
I hate Counterstrike for what it's doing to young minds. :angry:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Captain Galus said:


> Finally! I've been saying that for so long but people thought I was off my rocker.


I say Harle-KIN as well, as that'd be the proper French pronunciation (and it's a French word...) but most people don't catch that, and given English pronunciation, it probably would be Harle-KWIN. I usually just get a weird look like I'm one of the hicks around here that says "chip-ot-el" instead of "chip-oat-lay" for chipotle.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

iv always called chipolte chip-o-lat-a (probably because i dont bother to read the entire word about 80% of the time).

iv also always said har-le-Kwins because it rolls of the tounge easier and sounds more graceful and fluid, like them. Harl-e-Kin sounds to _hard_, i suppose.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> I say Harle-KIN as well, as that'd be the proper French pronunciation (and it's a French word...) ..


To be historical about it, though, it has been in English for about 400 years or something, so there's a long pedigree for "Har-lu-kwin" rather than "Arh-lur-kah".

It's possibly annoying to the Francophone community, but it ain't one of my bugbears certainly.

Re-reading these posts, I was wondering how many of the people who insist that the only proper pronunciation of "Chimera" was "Ki-..." talk about the Ordo Kenos? Because, like "Christmas" and "charity", "Xenos" starts with a "Chi-".

So... Ordo Kenos? Ordo Henos? Ordo Zenos? Ordo KSenos? Or Ordo KHenos?

:it's all Greek to me cyclops:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

any words that start with an X are pronounced Z, so "xenos" is "zenos" and "xylophone" is "zylophone" etc. I think that origonates from latin as well, with words like xenium and xerampelinae. if an X appears in the middle of a word or name it was pronounced TS or TZ so Xerxes (perian king who fought the Spartans was pronounced "Zertzees).

i though that Chimera was said "kimera", because CHimera doesnt sound right to me


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a friend who calls Marneus Calgar, Magnius Calagar, he also calls Cassius, Cassirus, also, he calls Veterans Vetranarians, and Uriel Ventris, Uriel Ventures, in fact I think he's on this forum with that name (no posts as of yet i believe)


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

whenever i see a name that starts with Uriel (_espescialy_ Uriel Sceptum from Oblivion) i mentaly replace Uriel with Urinal. this gets worse when i see Uriel Sceptum, because it instantly think "sceptic Urinal"!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

But as the Greek word is "Ximera" it should be 'zimera', and "charity" should be 'zarity', "charisma" should be 'zarisma' and "Christmas" should be 'zristmas'... 

That's the point. They all start with "X" in Greek, which is the source-language for all of them. In Latin, they were all pronounced with a "K".

But we have 4 different versions of "X" (Z, K, Tsh, Sh) because it's a letter we don't have in English. hence my argument that what is "right" is moot. What is "right" is KH- for all these words. What is "right" for some, eg Z, can't be "not right" for the others, because then the use if the initial "X" is being traeted inconsistantly. Then "right" falls by the wayside and can only be replaced with "conventional".

:logical cyclops:


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

I may be showing my age, but reading this thread made me think of this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk-qcZ7c9Kk

Classic.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I know a guy who says he takes a Grandmaster with a "Grey Knight Reunion" (retinue)
Also, people who say "zentch" (tzeentch) , "Lemon Ruse" (leman russ) , and "Her-on Blackheart" (Huron Blackheart, it's meant to be pronounced your-on or you-ron)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I read the first half of the last chancers omnibus mentaly prnouncing "Kage" (Ka-gay)
as cage (as in bars and whatnot)


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Isn't most of this enitrely dependant on your accent? I mean, British people are likely to pronounce words differently than Texans, especially ambiguous words like Tzeentch, Slaanesh, Chimera, and about every "high gothic" word!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

high gothic is about as close to Latin as you can get!! there is no reason it should be pronounced any differently (with the exception of "v"s as "w"s. I never liked that). that means hard "C"s and "X"s as "Z"s


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Not many people have mentioned Leman Russ, which I almosy always call a 'Lemon', just constantly reminds me of a Lemon meringue pie when I see it written down.

Tzeentch is the biggest problem word I have come across and I accept what ever people call it. How often does it come up in a game anyway?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

jakkie said:


> high gothic is about as close to Latin as you can get!! there is no reason it should be pronounced any differently (with the exception of "v"s as "w"s. I never liked that). that means hard "C"s and "X"s as "Z"s


So you do pronounce "chimera" as 'zimera' not 'kimera', do you?

:intrigued cyclops:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

no sorry, that wasnt very clear. 
All "C"s should be pronounced "K".
All "X"s should be pronounced "Z".

So chimera should be Khimera, and xenos should be Zenos.

it also means that there should be no "silent" letters in the names, places or high gothic script. words like knife and fight are ok because they are lower gothic (essentially english) but words like the Adeptus Astartes should be pronounced Ad-ep-tus A-star-tees, instead of Ad-ep-tus A-starts.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The thing about Codexes and Codices is that if you were playing Pokemon, you wouldn't say Pokedices you'd say Pokedexes. I know it's a made up word but it's still "dex".

okemon playing cat:


----------



## shadowborne (May 5, 2008)

Hmm, lasgun, cannon I hear called laz-cannon (or gun) or the ever popular "flashlight (lasgun) and mag light (Lascannon).

Hmm, the Codex I pronounce it the way I guess annoys everyone greatly.

Tzeentch is another one I hear quite a few of them, I just go lazy and take out the T's and replace the z with an s.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I got into the habit of pronouncing "Tzeentch" as "tzez-neentch" which was hella weird. I still do it sometimes, but that was because I was (still am) an eldar player and all my friends called it that, so it stuck in my mind. This is back at the age of 10 y'all, so vaguely understandable, especially going from some of the other mispronunciations little kids have managed.

In fact, that's happened with a lot of the pronunciations. Even if it's not correct eglish pronunciation, we'll (my friends and I) say it one time, and it will stick forever. No matter how many times people say otherwise, in my mind "chimera" will always be "keye-mare-a" with the "mare" as in the female horse over the age of three (thankyou google). 

Crazy but true, folks.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

jakkie said:


> ..
> So chimera should be Khimera, and xenos should be Zenos...


But that doesn't make sense.

The Greek words are "ximera" and "xenos". They are pronounced "KHimera" and "KHenos". Pronouncing one as a Z and one as a K makes no sense in Greek, Latin _or_ English - except as, historically, they entered English at different times by different routes, and as 'chimera' reached English through French, 'chimera' "should" be pronounced "shi-"...

:historically-contingent cyclops:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Xenophobia is pronounced with a Z From several places I have heard it from..... And I have heard it as Ximera but over time the creature the name prtrayed changed and so did the name so the current pronounciation is Khi-mere-a. And Is laspronounced las, laze or laz?? 

Oh and baal, is it like ball or gal??


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Also, since Chimera is used in modern days to describe people with a specific DNA condition, which gives them multiple DNA profiles... and it is pronounced with keye-mera, I am gonna say that wins.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

There is no "wins".

I say ky-mera and zenophobia. That's how I was taught to say those words. What I don't do is claim any _validity_ for those pronunciations beyond "that's what I was taught". There's no consistency or logic to it. They "should" be pronounced with the same letter, because they're from the same language and start with the same letter. That's all I'm saying. Pronounce them how you like, but it's not "right" because we don't speak Greek.

:linguistic cyclops:


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I know this guy that says Obillator instead of Obliterator


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

There are standard pronunciation rules for the English Language that account for the majority of our German rooted words (though those rules are nothing like German), and also there are official acceptable pronunciations. We do not pronounce Loan-Words with 100% accuracy, nor does our language tell us to. Very few exotic words carry over perfectly (with words like Schadenfreude being an exception - Shahd-n-froy-duh... I love malicious joy). We have our OWN pronunciations for what are now OUR words, in OUR Language. Greek can pronounce it however it wants, but it has NO basis on proper ENGLISH pronunciation, because they are now OUR words. Xenomorph is pronounced with a Z. Chimera is pronounced with a K. There is no difficulty here.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> Greek can pronounce it however it wants, but it has NO basis on proper ENGLISH pronunciation, because they are now OUR words. Xenomorph is pronounced with a Z. Chimera is pronounced with a K. There is no difficulty here.


HAHA! Lay down the law my man!:goodpost:	:clapping:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i pronounce Tzeentch... Zeeench is that right? slaanesh, slaaanesh with a stretched a
Khorne... corn...


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I knew a guy who used pronounce Tau as "Tore".
it really irks me, and the fact that he wasn't the nicest person didn't help lol.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Im sorry, but I hate people refering to Latin for pronounciation. Latin is a dead language NO ONE knows how to speak it properly, we can only apply our english tongues to it. So no, Latin is no base for us to judge pronounciation as we may or may not have it all wrong.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Im sorry, but I hate people refering to Latin for pronounciation. Latin is a dead language NO ONE knows how to speak it properly, we can only apply our english tongues to it. So no, Latin is no base for us to judge pronounciation as we may or may not have it all wrong.


Well that's incorrect I'm afraid for two reasons.

First, we can do comparative linguistics on Latin words and find out that Classical Latin words written in Greek were written with "ou" for "v" (for instance), and therefore "v" in Classical Latin is pronounced "u" or "w", not "v" - so, "weeny, widdy, wicky", not "veeny, veedy, veetshy".

Second, we know how Dog(matic) or Chirch Latin was and is pronounced, any number of catholics over the age of 50 can tell you that, it's pronounced like Italian - "partshey" for "pahkay" ("pace"), for instance.

As "High Gothic" is supposed to be "like" Dog Latin, it makes sense to pronounce it badly, as Cardinals pronounce Classical Latin badly: it (High Gothic) is an ancient formal and ritual language no-one understands.

@ Truthbearer, I agree absolutely; our language is conditional on our history, and therefore the only thing that's "right" is what's conventional for us _now_. So there's no point in calling in Greek for how something "should" be pronounced. So if the pronunciations of "Chimera" and "Xenomorph" change to "Shimera" and "Ksenomorph" that's just as right too. There is no "wrong" answer, as all pronunciations are historically-determined. I'm glad you agree.

:linguistic cyclops:


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, yes they are, but to pronounce them in some fruity way in an attempt at nerd snobbery for this futuristic world of Warhammer 40,000 is absolutely ridiculous. They pronounce things exactly as we pronounce them now, barring our own regional accents, because we live in the now, not the then of this fantasy future.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

It is off topic, but guys typing 'computer speak' instead of English in these forums is what drives me nuts.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

you mean leet speak, it gets me too. You have a keyboard, TYPE!

On the Latin note, comparitive with what, you are using ONE type of latin as an example, go knows how many there were, as language change subtely from country to country and through the ages. Look at English for example. Nowadays we have UK english, American English, New Zealand English, Australian English and so on, and then theres the fact that we no longer talk like "how art thou" is proof of 'short term' change in a language. I accept that we can take a decent punch at speaking it, but it is essentialy a dead language.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> But that doesn't make sense.
> 
> The Greek words are "ximera" and "xenos". They are pronounced "KHimera" and "KHenos". Pronouncing one as a Z and one as a K makes no sense in Greek, Latin _or_ English - except as, historically, they entered English at different times by different routes, and as 'chimera' reached English through French, 'chimera' "should" be pronounced "shi-"...
> 
> :historically-contingent cyclops:


im pronouncing one with a KH and one with a Z because they are _different_ words! the start with different letters!

ximera evolved over the years to become Chimera, which is how we spell it now and how it should be pronounced. saying the Greek "ximera" is about as pointless as going around speaking "Olde English" where they used far too many "e"s.


----------



## barakvarr (Aug 20, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I don;t know if it;s mispronounced or not, but I find it irksome when someone pronounces nods as "Tie-Ran-ids" instead of "Teer-A-Nids"
> 
> I've got a friend who pronounces "Scythes" as "Sky-thees" insted of "Sigh-ths"
> 
> There's the old "Lass" vs "Laze" debate





I've always preferred the Tie-ran(as in Tyrant)-id pronunciation myself as it sounds more dramatic and I think that the name of the planet on which the Imperium first encountered them (Tyran) sounds much better as Tie-ran than Teer-an.

Still after my last Tyranid game they are more appropriately called Cannon Fodder. :grin:

That's not a comment on the Tyranid's themselves more on my (lack of) playing skill!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Good, I'm glad we all agree that language is historically determined, changes, and can't be fixed into ideas like "correct" pronunciation.

@ Ordo Xeno Commander, I did say in my post "classical Latin" which was intended to stand for official and literary Latin more or less of the C1st BC to C5th AD, after which you start to get Hesperic and other forms coming in. While this may ignore the way Latin was spoken by the majority of citizens, there is little documentation of this. What there is (eg the Vindolanda Tablets) doesn't suggest vast differnces with official Latin. While this isn't compelling evidence, it's the best we've currently got. Latin speakers from Syria could understand the Latin spoken and written in Britain, which doesn't suggest vast differences. They may have sniggered at each other's accents, but that it would seem is about it.

:linguistic cyclops:


----------



## barakvarr (Aug 20, 2008)

There is the old GW urban legend about the chap who went into the store and asked for that famous ex-Emperor's Children Lieutenant Commander Fabulous Bill (Fabius Bile).


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Since three or four Old English letters were removed from the alphabet, English has become vulnerable to a less precise interpretation of how it should be pronounced.

There are other European languages that are much easier to work with. Finnish is a difficult language in some ways, but at least in pronunciation it is in another league to English. 
All letters in a word are pronounced, and all letters are pronounced in a single way. This also makes it very easy to spell words: if you can say it then you can spell it.

In English there is a proper way to pronounce each word and to construct each sentence. Many regional variations exist and are used by many people, but they are not correct. This is not snobbery or elitism; it is Academic.

Academically, there must be a single correct way to pronounce a word and to structure a sentence: if you can not say when you mean, how can you mean what you say?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My mates got a Chaos army, with 2 dreadnoughts. Recently, I've taken to calling them Dread-nothings.


----------



## Hereticus (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! How did we manage to get to twelve pages without mentioning the word 'dictionary'?

GW are an English company so, for words that appear in English dictionaries, we can simply look it up! Genius, I know! 

For non-standard words we can just have fun arguing because in English it's nigh on impossible to predict how something is said by how it's spelt (although we can probably agree things like 'reunion' for 'retinue' might be 'wrong')


C'tan - Always said Kuh'tan but like Suh'tan now (and Kuh'tan now makes me think of curtains)
Tzeentch - I always said 'Tuh zentch', but that's my mate Andy's fault - I know it's not logical.

Oh and considering all the language nazi/enthusiasts around here how come no-one's mentioned the title being horribly misspelt? 

H


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

lolz!!!:rofl:
i wonder if anyone else has noticed that!

some english dictionarys have pronounciations of most of the words, but there are some in there that dont (at least in my version) plus some of the words being debated here are 40k specific, and are unlikely to ever appear in an English Dictionary.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Really? I'm the other way around. They are the Nids of Tyran, not Terra after all.


exactly tyranids are named after tyran not teeran.

btw how do you guys prenounce tzeetch? i think i know becos my dad told me and he is pretty darn good at english but i have heard many other ppl prenounce it differently.



> Latin is a dead language NO ONE knows how to speak it properly


flipping isn`t many grammer schools near me have to do some latin and what about scientific names like dinosaurs , plants etc. they are mostly latin names. and what about historians? and archeologists? many old doctors know it too as perscriptions used to be wrote in latin. what about monks/ nuns ? and even the language we speak ( english ) derrives alot from latin.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The thing with dictionaries is that GW use a lot of old style words. Demons is daemons which some people pronounce differently to the newer spelling. I've always called C'tan as Sy-tan and tzeentch as zeen-tick.... Just the way I am though.....


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

> flipping isn`t many grammer schools near me have to do some latin and what about scientific names like dinosaurs , plants etc. they are mostly latin names. and what about historians? and archeologists? many old doctors know it too as perscriptions used to be wrote in latin. what about monks/ nuns ? and even the language we speak ( english ) derrives alot from latin.


While it is DEAD, they speak what can be called MODERN latin. As no one who spoke it when it was a living language LIVES, no one knows, WITH CERTAINTY, how it was pronounced. What we have in schools is simply a best guess.


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

how can a dead language be alive? did it roll a 4+ on WBB?


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes. Latin is actually the language of the Necron.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

The worst I have ever heard were the Chaos gods and Kharne, by a single daft individual.
Khorne - Krone
Nurgle - Ner-jill
Tzeentch - Tetch
Slaanesh - Slash
And finally, Kharne the Betrayer was - Krone the Betrayal.
I wanted to strangle him every time he spoke of Chaos, as it was just awful.
This was a man in his early twenties mind you, and took himself to be intelligent.
I like to pronounce them Korn, Nergle, Zeentch, and Sluh-nesh.
For C'tan, I say See-Tan.(Most say Kuh-Tan)
Here are my Eldar pronunciations.
Biel-Tan... Beel-Tan (I've heard it Bell-Tane)
Saim-Hann...Sam-Hane (I've heard it Same-Hand)
Alaitoc...Al-uh-tock (I've heard it Ah-lay-tee-ock).
Iyanden... I-Yin-Din (I've heard it I-Yuh-Dan)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

bobss said:


> flipping isn`t many grammer schools near me have to do some latin and what about scientific names like dinosaurs , plants etc. they are mostly latin names. and what about historians? and archeologists? many old doctors know it too as perscriptions used to be wrote in latin. what about monks/ nuns ? and even the language we speak ( english ) derrives alot from latin.


No, im saying that no one really knows how to pronounce a lot of the stuff. We just say it using our english pronounciation when we are not sure how to say it, and when we have evidence we use that. But no one is 100% sure how to pronounce the language as it effectively died with the fall of Rome, only living on through the Roman Catholic Church, whos pronounciation may have changed over the last 1950 years. So I'm confident in saying the no one actually knows how to pronounce Latin as the Romans would have becuase no one has accurate records (seeing as they seemed to lack recording devices back then :crazy.


----------



## Captjander (Sep 3, 2008)

It's funny after reading all the pages and so many people quoting the "english" language from England/Great Britain as the PROPER way to speak english.. 

Because of multiculturalism and freedom of travel. most of the great britains' english has morphed into something different than what it say 200 years ago. 

If your after something that is the closest to 200 years ago english Speak NewZealander. they haven't been invaded with other cultures that english stole bits from. they are purer speaking english than most english people.. 

And if this can happen over 200 years... what would 40000 more do to it?

have fun

Captjander


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

1000 years ago everyone in England spoke Friesian (a minority language now only spoken in Frieland, a province of the Netherlands).


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Generally we call that Old English (or 'Anglo-Saxon' if you're from Cambridge); though some linguists even now refer to English and Frisian as "Anglo-Frisian" and regard it as a single language.

The inhabitants of England didn't speak Frisian; the English and the Frisians spoke dialects of the same language (excepting those people in England who spoke Norse, or Cymraig in one of at least 3 dialects).

hilological cyclops:


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I pronounce...

Las 'laz'
Tyranids 'tear (ss in a tear drop)-ah-nids'
Daemonettes 'day-monnets' or 'de-monnets'
Chimera 'ky-mare-ah'
Chaos 'kay-os'
C'tan 'kuh'tan'
Tzeentch 'zzench' (rhymes with bench)

But generally, 'don't worry about it. Lets continue the game'.


----------

